# How does the Necron Monolith work?



## DarknessLurkz (May 21, 2010)

Ive read the codex over like 10 times but i just cant seem to understand how it works...i keep reading people say that the monolith shoots AP1 but when I look at the particle whip...its a S9 AP3, also its an Ordnance 1/Blast and I dont know if thats the Small template or the large...

So basically the monolith deep strikes in and instead of moving on turns it can port a unit directly to it? I dont know I just dont understand this unit it at all...its very confusing

Can anyone clearify this up and gve a good strat on how to work it please?

Thanks!


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

It kills stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## slyrambo (May 12, 2010)

ill try to keep it as simple as possible.
1.when it deep strikes, it doent misfire, all enemy models move out of the way to where it lands.
2. it is immune to weapons that roll 2d6 to penetrate, so you only roll 1d6 to penetrate it. period.
3. you can never reduce its armor value any lower than 14, so lance weapons dont work, or any similar kinds of weapons or spells.
4 the generator can use any of the following abilities once per turn. 
A. fire a particle whip from its crysal. which is str 9 AP3, and AP1 if the hole is under an enemy model. this is an ordnance weapon. so you roll 2d6 for armor pen. and pick the highest roll.
B. teleport (deep strike) a single unit of necrons that are in reserve in front of the portal without scattering.
C. it can teleport a single friendly unit within 36 inches and teleport them in front of the portal, and it also allows you to reroll any "well be back" for any models in that unit that failed to resurect that turn ( as long as they were allowed to roll that turn) 
4. the gauss flux arcs on the monolit fire d6 str 5 ap4 shots on all enemy units within 12 inches. note that it cannot shoot into combat.

so i hope this really helps you into knowing the tricks and abilities to this amasing vehicle of cheese.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Good answer there hungryugolino. 

The Monolith's weapons work as such:

Gauss flux projectors: fires D6 times at each enemy unit within 12". So, roll a D6 for each unit within range of each projector it has. Very shooty when it is surrounded by lots of infantry! See page 14 for the weapons stats such as its "ap" and strength. If you get a weapons destroyed result against the monolith then you reduce the shots fired at each enemy unit by each projector by -1.

Power Matrix: It has two options. First option is using it as a particle whip. The whip is an ordnance 1/ blast. So it fires as an ordnance weapons (see main rule book for description on how you roll to hit) and it is a blast. Blast weapons use the smaller of the two round 40k templates. The larger is used for weapons that state "large blast" in the "type" section of the weapons information. The whip can fire no matter how many times the monolith takes shaken, stunned or weapon destroyed results. It can move and fire the whip too. 

Second option for the power matrix is for it to be used as a portal. To use the portal you may bring a single "necron" unit from reserves that haven't been deployed onto the table just as if it disembarked from a transport. See the main rule book for disembarking units from a transport for those specific rules. You can also use the portal to move a unit that has at least one model within 18" from the monolith to "phase out" and be redeployed just like they were disembarking from the monolith. The transporting unit can even be in close combat and still be "phased out" and disembarked from the monolith. If you have any models that failed the "we'll be back" roll, they get a second chance to make that roll if they are part of a unit being moved through the portal. Basically giving them a re-roll on the WBB. 

I hope that is more helpful.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

I had no idea that the Monolith was made out of cheese.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Tzeen Qhayshek said:


> I had no idea that the Monolith was made out of cheese.


You still have no idea. It is made out of living metal, which is much tougher than cheese and does not melt or start to smell bad if you leave it in the sun too long. :spiteful:


----------



## Aktar09 (Apr 4, 2009)

is the paricle whip large blast or just blast
either way this thing is lethal


----------



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

Aktar09 said:


> is the paricle whip large blast or just blast
> either way this thing is lethal


It is just a normal blast, as it does not have large blast in the profile:biggrin:


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

It are LARGEST blast, I iz lovin its! :crazy:

Yes, it uses the big one and is generally very killy indeed.



Lord Rahl said:


> It is just a normal blast, as it does not have large blast in the profile:biggrin:


If it says Blast+Ordnance then it is the Large Blast, see page 58 of the BRB. If it does not say Blast then it does not use any Blast. P-Whip is Ordnance Blast, so you use the biggy.


----------



## don_mondo (Jan 28, 2007)

darklove has it correct regarding the blast, complete with a page reference. rep for you, sir. The small blast posts are obviously incorrect. 

One thing to note regarding the AP 1 bit. It is a single AP 1 wound if the center hole is over a model, all the others are still AP 3. And the AP 1 wound can be allocated as normal, it does not have to be applied to the model under the hole, per the Necron FAQ.


----------



## Chumbalaya (May 17, 2010)

It's a big complicated unit, but if you play against Necrons, it comes down to this:

Big brick of unkillable tank (unless you have lots of S10) that has some funny tricks and marginally useful guns. The big deal is that it is over 200 points of non-Necron, doesn't directly threaten you and makes Phase Out come that much quicker.

Ignore it and go for Phase Out.


----------



## Aktar09 (Apr 4, 2009)

Chumbalaya said:


> It's a big complicated unit, but if you play against Necrons, it comes down to this:
> 
> Big brick of unkillable tank (unless you have lots of S10) that has some funny tricks and marginally useful guns. The big deal is that it is over 200 points of non-Necron, doesn't directly threaten you and makes Phase Out come that much quicker.
> 
> Ignore it and go for Phase Out.


what if you play _as_ necrons take it or no?


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

If you are the Necron player then you should seriously consider taking a Monolith in all games of 1k+pts.


----------



## Chumbalaya (May 17, 2010)

Aktar09 said:


> what if you play _as_ necrons take it or no?


I wouldn't bother. It's very durable, but against a good player they will simply ignore out and Phase you out sooner.

Spend those points on the good stuff: Destroyers, Immortals, Heavy Ds and Scarabs.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Chumbalaya said:


> I wouldn't bother. It's very durable, but against a good player they will simply ignore out and Phase you out sooner.
> 
> Spend those points on the good stuff: Destroyers, Immortals, Heavy Ds and Scarabs.


Sorry to have to put you right, but I don't think good players ignore the Monolith. Ignore it and you lose. Phase Out is much more difficult to achieve if WBB can be re-rolled, and if the enemy can't see any Necrons to shoot at, and if Necrons can be teleported away from danger. Monoliths should be the first choice in Heavy Support, they enable the Necrons to dictate how a game is played.


----------

